# Anchors away



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

With the blessings of rising water in Somerville, my grandson's salvage operation has ended with a total of 67 anchors. Any suggestions other than metal recyling. Many are usable and a few were given to other 2coolers, 2(not common on lakes) would be great for interior decos.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Most look very usable. Looks like it is time for your grandson to advertise on Craigslist and make a few dollars.

Is the prop stainless or aluminum? Somebody probably accidently dropped it over. It may be worth quite a few dollars.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

eBay or craigslist sell the working anchors that way you can sell them for a higher price than scrap


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! That's a whole lot of heavy art. Good job young man!


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats looks like it was a fun salvage job I would definatly be interested in one or two of those anchors if yall end up selling them.


----------



## capefisher (Apr 27, 2009)

Would one of those happen to be a digger anchor? I lost one on somerville a year or so back.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

capefisher said:


> Would one of those happen to be a digger anchor? I lost one on somerville a year or so back.


 What I call diggers 7 shown and then 1 is like a field plow (seen one on Bering Sea Gold). They are there for the taking just S of Brenham.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

What fun. I would definitely sell them on ebay.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Bring your grandson and his anchors to the next fish fry and I'll bet you can sell most of them.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Trotline Sinkers.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i am always in the market for an anchor.....lost 5 two years ago....did better last year....


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I'd say just head to a big busy lake and lay those bad boys out next to the boat ramp. They'll sell fast. I bet most everyone on this site has lost an anchor a few times. I know I have lost more that I'd like to say out loud. 

The crappie run is upon us and most boat ramps will be full every weekend for the next two months. Conroe, Livingston, Lake Houston-all of them will be teaming with potential customers and you won't have to worry about low-lifes lurking on e-bay.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I would be interested in buying a few of those off of you I lost a good one last year. It looks like you can not recieve pms, pm me if you dont mind, I would like to buy a couple of those if you still have the good ones.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i wonder what shipping would cost? lol
nice job on the clean up. i like that big yellow mushroom one in the middle on the back row.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Most look very usable. Looks like it is time for your grandson to advertise on Craigslist and make a few dollars.
> 
> Is the prop stainless or aluminum? Somebody probably accidently dropped it over. It may be worth quite a few dollars.


 It's SS and I'm holding on just in case I have a misfortune but my boat mec had made and offer also.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> I would be interested in buying a few of those off of you I lost a good one last year. It looks like you can not recieve pms, pm me if you dont mind, I would like to buy a couple of those if you still have the good ones.


You are talkin to an ol country boy with a cell phone and it's been answered twice in 10 years(all outgoing) so you'll have to explain what's a pm. But you're welcome to a few $5 or less anchors(shown in pic +more). The 38 lb'der goes for $25.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

nikki said:


> You are talkin to an ol country boy with a cell phone and it's been answered twice in 10 years(all outgoing) so you'll have to explain what's a pm. But you're welcome to a few $5 or less anchors(shown in pic +more). The 38 lb'der goes for $25.


OK now I got the change done in Nashville so please pm me and we'll see what we can do


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

what size prop is that?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with KingTut, go to the boat ramps on a busy day with a sign and make a little money. Ebay is too much trouble.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*It's great to see a young person take some initiative, if he should sell them (of which I think he should absolutely do!!!) he could be on his way to becoming a wealthy man. WTG!!! :biggrin: *_


----------

